# Wheldon dies after massive crash in Vegas



## MrFSS (Oct 16, 2011)

LAS VEGAS (AP) - Indianapolis 500 winner Dan Wheldon died Sunday at Las Vegas Motor Speedway after his car became ensnarled in a fiery 15-car pileup on Lap 13, flew over another vehicle and landed in a catch fence just outside turn 2.

The 33-year-old racer was a two-time Indianapolis 500 winner, including this year's race.

Three other drivers, including championship contender Will Power, were hurt in the pileup. Weldon was airlifted from the track to University Medical Center; about two hours later, his colleagues were told of his death.

*FULL STORY*


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Oct 16, 2011)

Saw that, RIP Wheldon.


----------



## oldtimer (Oct 17, 2011)

RIP Dan Weldon
​


I am a motorsports fan that has been involved at lower class levels it is very sad to see the tragedy that occured today.

Las Vegas Speedway is one of my favorites. I attend the Sprint Cup and Nationwide series NASCAR races almost every March there.

Say a prayer for his family.
​


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 17, 2011)

RIP Dan Weldon!






I didn't realize there was an Indy car race at LVMS yesterday too. I just saw the Camping World Truck race earlier.


----------



## rile42 (Oct 17, 2011)

Very sad indeed. I have attended almost every Indy 500 race since 1988 and always enjoyed watching Dan Wheldon participate. It was a shame he had so much trouble finding a ride this year. It is times like this that I question why I enjoy racing so much.


----------

